# Knee Pain when in the saddle



## themacpack

Try taking your feet out of the stirrups every 20 minutes or so and let them just hang for a few minutes. You can even bend your legs and re-extend them a few times to move your knee joint around. My knees kill me if I don't move them for anything more than half an hour, regardless of if I am in the saddle or sitting at my desk, in a car, etc and this has really helped.


----------



## phoenix

Yeah, i did do that on occasion and would have done it more but we were with a fairly spooky horse and i didn't want to be unprepared in case my friends horse had a meltdown.


----------



## doubleopi

Ah yes, the "Gypsy Knees", only happy when they're moving. :lol:
I, too, have to remove my feet from the stirrups regularly if I don't want to be crippled. Knee braces help a *tiny* bit but the only truly effective way to avoid pain for me is to ride without strirrups. Then I won't hurt in my knees or ankles!
I suppose dosing up on aspirin or ibuprofen or some other anti-inflammatory or pain reliever would help to but I've never bothered to try it. I seem to prefer to complain about it. :?


----------



## phoenix

doubleopi said:


> Ah yes, the "Gypsy Knees", only happy when they're moving. :lol:
> I, too, have to remove my feet from the stirrups regularly if I don't want to be crippled. Knee braces help a *tiny* bit but the only truly effective way to avoid pain for me is to ride without strirrups. Then I won't hurt in my knees or ankles!
> I suppose dosing up on aspirin or ibuprofen or some other anti-inflammatory or pain reliever would help to but I've never bothered to try it. I seem to prefer to complain about it. :?


I felt like that's all i did yesterday,complain about my knees! Okay, i'll just have to master riding with no stirrups, hard when i have a horse that periodically bucks like a fiend. Pain killers it is then!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Another help might be wrapping w/an Ace bandage or using a pull-on knee brace-just don't use anything too tight.


----------



## Darrin

My knees hurt anytime my stirrup is even an inch short. For me, that means my stirrups are let out full length so there is almost no bend in my knee, when I stand in the stirrups my butt is only an inch out of the saddle. If I were you I would try lengthening your stirrups past where you currently have them until you reach a point where your knees no longer hurt. It might not be a "proper" length but if your knees don't hurt who cares?


----------



## phoenix

Cacowgirl said:


> Another help might be wrapping w/an Ace bandage or using a pull-on knee brace-just don't use anything too tight.


I have one of the pull on ones and worse it last time i took my horse out. However, my horse was so badly behaved during the ride that my legs were shaking so much by the time we got back i couldn't tell if my knee hurt or not 



Darrin said:


> My knees hurt anytime my stirrup is even an inch short. For me, that means my stirrups are let out full length so there is almost no bend in my knee, when I stand in the stirrups my butt is only an inch out of the saddle. If I were you I would try lengthening your stirrups past where you currently have them until you reach a point where your knees no longer hurt. It might not be a "proper" length but if your knees don't hurt who cares?


Yes, that might be my problem. Yesterday the stirrups were definitely too short and my friend is going to let me punch new holes in her leathers to the length i need so when i ride her horse i'll be comfortable. I could add a few more holes to my leathers too and see if help on my saddle.


----------



## kiwigirl

Darrin said:


> My knees hurt anytime my stirrup is even an inch short. For me, that means my stirrups are let out full length so there is almost no bend in my knee, when I stand in the stirrups my butt is only an inch out of the saddle. If I were you I would try lengthening your stirrups past where you currently have them until you reach a point where your knees no longer hurt. It might not be a "proper" length but if your knees don't hurt who cares?


Yep, I'm the same, I ride with very long stirrups because I have the same problem. If I try to go any shorter than I have now I am in pain within an hour of riding. 

PS Longer stirrups make it easier to mount too:lol:


----------



## Celeste

If my stirrups are too long, my lower back hurts.


----------



## Speed Racer

This may not help you, but I have a lot of knee/ankle/hip pain from all the years of riding and the few bad wrecks I've had, and I found that jointed stirrups are a godsend.

With hard irons, regardless of the stirrup leather length, within 1/2 hour I'm in agony. With jointed stirrups, I can literally ride for hours.

You might want to invest in a less expensive pair just to try them. If they work, you can move up to a pricier pair if you wish. I currently have Metalabs but FES work too, and they're very inexpensive.


----------



## Celeste

You got a link? I haven't seen jointed stirrups.


----------



## Speed Racer

Go to any of the online tack shops and put 'jointed stirrups' into their search function. Heck, just put it in a Google search, and you'll get all sorts of hits.

Herm Sprenger are the original (and most expensive) jointed stirrups. There are 2-way, 4-way, and even 6-way jointed stirrups. I've only ever bought the 2-way, because they do the job.


----------



## FlyGap

I use the stirrup turners. My knees were heck, especially when I rode in my nylon saddle. I let my friend use my saddle the other day and she almost cried when she got off because her knees didn't hurt as bad, kinda the opposite emotion I was expecting but it was great to see her happy!


----------



## Speed Racer

I wondered if they had something for Western riders, Fly. You answered that question!


----------



## phoenix

kiwigirl said:


> Yep, I'm the same, I ride with very long stirrups because I have the same problem. If I try to go any shorter than I have now I am in pain within an hour of riding.
> 
> PS Longer stirrups make it easier to mount too:lol:


I would still have to use a mounting block, i'm 5ft and my horse is 16.1 hhs.



Celeste said:


> If my stirrups are too long, my lower back hurts.


mine hurts when mine are too short or the horse has a long stride, i found that my horse has a short choppy stride yet my friends horse has a long swinging stride and my back hurt more after riding her horse.



Speed Racer said:


> This may not help you, but I have a lot of knee/ankle/hip pain from all the years of riding and the few bad wrecks I've had, and I found that jointed stirrups are a godsend.
> 
> With hard irons, regardless of the stirrup leather length, within 1/2 hour I'm in agony. With jointed stirrups, I can literally ride for hours.
> 
> You might want to invest in a less expensive pair just to try them. If they work, you can move up to a pricier pair if you wish. I currently have Metalabs but FES work too, and they're very inexpensive.


I am luckily going to a horse expo this weekend, i'll pick up a pair of jointed stirrups (they sound great btw) and try them out. Thanks for the suggestion. Even if they don't help my knees much they will help my ankles which also end up sore after over an hour in the same position.



FlyGap said:


> I use the stirrup turners. My knees were heck, especially when I rode in my nylon saddle. I let my friend use my saddle the other day and she almost cried when she got off because her knees didn't hurt as bad, kinda the opposite emotion I was expecting but it was great to see her happy!


I would happily get off my horse crying because i wasn't in pain. That would be a good reaction!


----------



## Speed Racer

Phoenix, since you've not previously ridden in jointed stirrups, I'd recommend going with the 2-way. The 4 and 6-way may be too unstable for you until you're more familiar with how they feel.

I love mine, and have gotten rid of every pair of hard irons I've ever owned. Be forewarned though; some folks HATE jointed stirrups. You may be one of them, which is why I recommend getting an inexpensive pair first.


----------



## themacpack

phoenix said:


> I would still have to use a mounting block, i'm 5ft and my horse is 16.1 hhs.
> 
> 
> 
> mine hurts when mine are too short or the horse has a long stride, i found that my horse has a short choppy stride yet my friends horse has a long swinging stride and my back hurt more after riding her horse.
> 
> 
> 
> I* am luckily going to a horse expo this weekend, i'll pick up a pair of jointed stirrups (they sound great btw) and try them out. Thanks for the suggestion. Even if they don't help my knees much they will help my ankles which also end up sore after over an hour in the same position.*
> 
> 
> 
> I would happily get off my horse crying because i wasn't in pain. That would be a good reaction!


Which expo? I know the one here is coming up this weekend.......


----------



## crimsonsky

Speed Racer said:


> Phoenix, since you've not previously ridden in jointed stirrups, I'd recommend going with the 2-way. The 4 and 6-way may be too unstable for you until you're more familiar with how they feel.
> 
> I love mine, and have gotten rid of every pair of hard irons I've ever owned. Be forewarned though; some folks HATE jointed stirrups. You may be one of them, which is why I recommend getting an inexpensive pair first.


this! this exactly this!!  idk that i'll ever ride with solid stirrups again if i don't have to.


----------



## phoenix

Speed Racer said:


> Phoenix, since you've not previously ridden in jointed stirrups, I'd recommend going with the 2-way. The 4 and 6-way may be too unstable for you until you're more familiar with how they feel.
> 
> I love mine, and have gotten rid of every pair of hard irons I've ever owned. Be forewarned though; some folks HATE jointed stirrups. You may be one of them, which is why I recommend getting an inexpensive pair first.


Sounds like a good plan, i hadn't thought about that. I can try them out (sortof...) at least see how much movement there is when i'm shopping.



themacpack said:


> Which expo? I know the one here is coming up this weekend.......


I'm going to equine affair at the columbus expo center. Can't wait, i have my shopping list ready and everything! me and some barn friends are making a weekend of it. 



crimsonsky said:


> this! this exactly this!!  idk that i'll ever ride with solid stirrups again if i don't have to.


i hadn't even considered changing out my stirrups but it seems like a good idea. the ones i have are simple, boring and they were incredibly cheap when i got them 6 years ago. time for something new!


----------



## Celeste

Seems pretty expensive for something I don't know if I would like.

Herm Sprenger Jointed Stirrup Irons


----------



## chandra1313

A lady told me that I ride with my feet not pointed straight ahead and that can cause knee pain, which I had. I didn't realise I was so I made a big effort to make sure they were pointed straight ahead and it did help.


----------



## crimsonsky

Celeste said:


> Seems pretty expensive for something I don't know if I would like.
> 
> Herm Sprenger Jointed Stirrup Irons


try some "cheaper" version to start. i have both the uber expensive ($200) ones and the cheap ones ($30) and both make a difference however i have found the more joints the more comfortable they are for me. just a matter of preference. 

metalab jointed stirrup irons
economy jointed stirrups
coronet jointed stirrups


----------



## Speed Racer

Celeste said:


> Seems pretty expensive for something I don't know if I would like.
> 
> Herm Sprenger Jointed Stirrup Irons


That's because you picked out THE MOST expensive ones, which I stated previously the Sprengers _were_. 

Look for the generic ones that State Line, Dover, et al sell. Did you even bother to Google the term? If you had, it would have given you quite a few options a lot less expensive than the Sprengers.


----------



## Darrin

Guess I'll have to try jointed stirrups myself to see if they help. I had considered the idea before but I actually don't know anyone who uses them to ask how they work for them and maybe try out.


----------



## Golden Horse

I paid $35 for a pair of Stubben jointed stirrups at a tack swap and sale, and it's the best $35 I have spent in a long time.


----------



## Speed Racer

My first pair of jointed I paid $50. But then, I'd already ridden in and knew I liked them.

The first time I rode in them was when a friend loaned me her tack so we could go riding. That was also the first time I encountered a girth with elastic on both ends. I ran right out the next week and bought jointed stirrups and several double elastic girths. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

My first pair of jointed I paid $50. But then, I'd already ridden in and knew I liked them.

The first time I rode in them was when a friend loaned me her tack so we could go riding. That was also the first time I encountered a girth with elastic on both ends. I ran right out the next week and bought jointed stirrups and several double elastic girths. :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I just ordered jointed stirrups, hoping for some knee relief myself  These are the ones I ordered, I'll let you know how I like them when they get here!! They were only $39.99 

Jointed Stirrup Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com


----------



## phoenix

Speed Racer said:


> My first pair of jointed I paid $50. But then, I'd already ridden in and knew I liked them.
> 
> The first time I rode in them was when a friend loaned me her tack so we could go riding. That was also the first time I encountered a girth with elastic on both ends. I ran right out the next week and bought jointed stirrups and several double elastic girths. :wink:


If i can get a pair for around $50 i'll be happy.



Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I just ordered jointed stirrups, hoping for some knee relief myself  These are the ones I ordered, I'll let you know how I like them when they get here!! They were only $39.99
> 
> Jointed Stirrup Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com


They look nice, let me know how you get on with them. The reviews seem good too! I hope i can find a nice pair this weekend.


----------



## Speed Racer

Phoenix, I've had the Stateline ones; they're very well made. In fact, when I went to all-black jointed on my Wintec (black saddle), I gave them away to someone. She still has 'em on her saddle, so she must have liked 'em. :wink: 

I prefer the black rubber over the gray, but it's merely an aesthetic preference and has nothing to do with the stirrup quality. I have the jointed on my Stubben, too. 

These are the ones I have on my Wintec:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yep, if I was riding dressage I'd definitely go with the black ones - I think they look really sharp, but since they'll be for use in my jumping and Hunter classes, the grey doesn't stick out as much, which is what I'm going for ;-)


----------



## phoenix

Speed Racer said:


> Phoenix, I've had the Stateline ones; they're very well made. In fact, when I went to all-black jointed on my Wintec (black saddle), I gave them away to someone. She still has 'em on her saddle, so she must have liked 'em. :wink:
> 
> I prefer the black rubber over the gray, but it's merely an aesthetic preference and has nothing to do with the stirrup quality. I have the jointed on my Stubben, too.
> 
> These are the ones I have on my Wintec:
> 
> Amazon.com: STA-BRITE BP Jointed Stirrups with Black Pads: Sports & Outdoors





Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yep, if I was riding dressage I'd definitely go with the black ones - I think they look really sharp, but since they'll be for use in my jumping and Hunter classes, the grey doesn't stick out as much, which is what I'm going for ;-)



I ride in a dressage saddle, very rarely do i do any actual dressage (sadly), esp. not in a competition setting. If i could find neon pink stirrups for my trail riding i'd be thrilled. I'll just go with whatever colour i can find that is the right price and comfy. 

The black ones are nice though


----------



## smrobs

Another thing to think about is how much weight you are keeping on your feet. I used to ride all the time with most my weight on my feet and I would be in agony at the end of every ride. Once I figured out what I was doing and started keeping my weight on my butt instead of my feet, I don't have pain anymore....unless I ride in a saddle that doesn't fit.


----------



## crimsonsky

phoenix said:


> I ride in a dressage saddle, very rarely do i do any actual dressage (sadly), esp. not in a competition setting. If i could find neon pink stirrups for my trail riding i'd be thrilled. I'll just go with whatever colour i can find that is the right price and comfy.
> 
> The black ones are nice though


there are some crazy colored ones on ebay... like this: Shock Absorb Floral Design Flex English Show Fillis Safety Stirrup Irons Jointed | eBay


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, those are -ahem- _interesting_. :shock:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

:rofl:LOL I saw those when I was looking around, they are HORRID looking haha!!!


----------



## crimsonsky

i have to agree - certainly not my cup of tea and i typically love the brightly colored things.


----------



## phoenix

smrobs said:


> Another thing to think about is how much weight you are keeping on your feet. I used to ride all the time with most my weight on my feet and I would be in agony at the end of every ride. Once I figured out what I was doing and started keeping my weight on my butt instead of my feet, I don't have pain anymore....unless I ride in a saddle that doesn't fit.


Maybe, next time i ride i'll try and put more weight in my seat and see if it makes a difference. I do tend to ride quite defensively after years of riding my unpredictable bucker. I need to be more relaxed when i ride.


Oh My! those stirrups are something else. If they were a solid colour they might not be so bad, but floral... just no.


----------



## Makoda

get an aussie saddle. My knees never hurt in it. But I do still ride my western at times and have found that by putting the weight in your seat it will help a lot.


----------

